

Ask HN: Best way to bill customers on a monthly basis (UK and US Customers)? - arb99

What is the best way to easily bill customers every month?<p>(For a SaaS site. They pay x every month and I let them use my site)<p>I'm after something that will just work easily and will bill as many customers/no declines.
======
davidw
Amazon Payments is pretty good; I've been using it and am reasonably happy.

------
nreece
Stripe, if you're located in the US.

SaaSy or PayPal, if you're elsewhere.

